# Moebius Mighty Kogar test shot



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Found this in my mailbox today, I now know what I will be doing this weekend. After looking over the model I plan to use magnets so that the heads and arms can be easily switched.

All of the pieces laid out:










Close-ups of the heads:


























The body halves:










And the arms:










Now the fun begins.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos. I had not remembered there were going to be two different ape heads. What sort of material is the test shot cast in? It doesn't look like styrene.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Thanks for posting the photos. I had not remembered there were going to be two different ape heads. What sort of material is the test shot cast in? It doesn't look like styrene.


It seems to be styrene, it is just lavender colored styrene. The glossy look seems to come from my camera, the parts don't look as shiny in person.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

OK. That explains it, with the flash making the plastic shiny.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I might have to try to make Robot Monster out of it, although the body isn't really fat enough. He would go well with Dr. Deadly, etc. as sort of a "Bride of the Gorilla" type project.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Looks great. Hope it will make it up here to stores in Canada.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Unusual subject but nice sculpt.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

A quick build-up, for a test shot the fit is very good, the body, arms and the heads are virtually seamless. Will need a little putty where the arms join the body, but that happens with virtually any figure kit. There are two left fore arms and they fit snugly and almost seamlessly, even when just snapped together. If you decide to glue one of the two ape heads on instead of leaving them loose so they can be swapped a little putty will be required, I plan on leaving them loose so I can change them around. I had thought about using magnets but the fit is good enough without them. This will be an excellent kit when released.
And yes, I still have some flash and sprue attachment points to clean up, I let the little kid in me build this. The perfectionist in me will do the detailing.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That is so cool - I havent played with my test shot yet. Hopefully will get time this coming week.
Steve


----------

